# Trying To Learn



## chronicallyfrustrated (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm 25 years old and I've been married to DH for 4 years this coming August. I'm here to try to learn more about why my marriage isn't working out, and why I struggle with long term relationships in general. 

Thanks for having me!
Kayla


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. Hopefully we will see you posting out on the forums.


----------

